# Bsnl Zte Evdo



## reeganfrancis (May 7, 2008)

Respected Sir,
I have purchased BSNL ZTE EVDO from ERODE TELECOM CIRCLE(TAMILNADU).I really enjoy the browsing with my XP Supported PC.But while trying with my Vista Supported LAPTOP. the device is not connecting. I enquired with more people from Local bsnl BUT THEY ARE NOT FAMILER WITH Vista . please suggest me a solution

With Regards
A.Francis Regon
[email protected]


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you considered a cellular router to allow connecting multiple machines to the service? Here's a couple, there are others: http://sewelldirect.com/kyocera-kr1...rce=froogle&utm_source=Froogle&utm_medium=cse

http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=524


----------



## sumitkothari (Nov 25, 2008)

reeganfrancis said:


> Respected Sir,
> I have purchased BSNL ZTE EVDO from ERODE TELECOM CIRCLE(TAMILNADU).I really enjoy the browsing with my XP Supported PC.But while trying with my Vista Supported LAPTOP. the device is not connecting. I enquired with more people from Local bsnl BUT THEY ARE NOT FAMILER WITH Vista . please suggest me a solution
> 
> With Regards
> ...


It requires drivers to use it in vista
do 
1)copy drivers from ur XP from 
c:\program files\zte EVDO\Drivers
in pendrive .

2)connect modem to laptop (vista)

3)open device manager
right click my compute-> manage->device manager
find modem

4)right click on modem-> update driver 
give path of ur pendrivr 


it wl automatically install drivers.......


----------

